# Advice/tips for graduation shoot with only f/1.8 50mm lens?



## NeonCaucasian (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here but I figured I often seek advice from other photographers so this was my choice of website 

Anyway, aside from that I'm just a broke kid who can't afford any lens she pleases haha.
On Wednesday, I'm going to a friend's graduation to get some shots. I shot my other friends' graduations last year and they were easily impressed -- but I wasn't as impressed by my own work as they were.
Last year I used my f/1.8 50mm prime lens. A year later I still haven't had enough to invest in a new lens so I will be using the 50mm again. It's going to be sunny out Wednesday and I'm shooting outdoors once again.

any tips, advice, or questions would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 25, 2012)

What exactly did not impress you with the images from last year ?


----------



## MK3Brent (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, my first advice is try not shooting everything with f/1.8.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 25, 2012)

Shoot everything at f/1.8.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jun 25, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Shoot everything at f/1.8.


I second this.. ive done it, looks sweet.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jun 26, 2012)

Terrible... Get some tack sharp f/8 shots.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 27, 2012)

Terrible... Get some nice photos without distracting backgrounds.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 27, 2012)

Well this is turning into thread with plenty of useful advice now isn't it?

That is a very capable little gem of a lens. It has many possible aperture settings, each and every one of those are useful. That is why they are there.

The only real limitation of that lens is its fixed focal length but it is fixed at quite a useful one. You will have to 'zoom with your feet', that means you physically have to move to get the framing you want.

You can do very nice intimate shots with wide aperture and getting in close.

You can do very nice shots showing the party activities and the general mayhem by backing up a bit and closing down the aperture.

You can shoot groups in bright sunlight by going to middle ground and middle apertures. (ND filters and a flash are your friends when shooting in the bright midday sun.)

You can do a lot of things with that lens, use your imagination. It's a tool and it has a lot of uses, learn to use it to it's fullest potential.


----------

